

Illumos (Solaris) tools for observing processes   - joshbaptiste
http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/2012/08/04/illumos-tools-for-observing-processes/

======
emmelaich
I miss Solaris for these. Linux has some of them (pstack, pmap, gcore) and
some work-a-likes (strace, lsof) but they don't have the cohesive feel.

Lastly, you can implement pargs pretty cheaply:

    
    
        xargs -0 -n 1 echo < /proc/$1/cmdline
    

or part of pargs -e (which I call penv)

    
    
        xargs -0 -n 1 echo < /proc/$1/environ

